# How to train pups to guard my goats



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

We plan to get 2 Great Pryn puppies next weekend when they are 6 weeks old. They will hopefully be our guard animals for our growing herd of goats-9 does, 8 of whom will be pregnant. 

How do I train these dogs to guard the animals?


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats!! We are getting our first one today!! I can't be of much help, but as far as most of my research (which includes asking knowledgable owners/breeders) says is you can't "train" them to guard. the biggest thing is to make sure their bonding is with the livestock NOT you. You'll have to watch them for over "playfullness" when they get a bit older (ie chasing goats). I know that I'm not much help LOL, but just my 2 cents. Good luck with your new babies!!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

You will want to wait until pup is at least 7 weeks before taking away from mom and litter.
Here's a link to some good Lgd articles and be sure to check out the sticky above. 
http://www.lgd.org/library.htm


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I suggest 8 weeks. 6 weeks is too young....they learn a lot of important social interaction stuff from their parents between 6 and 8 weeks. 12 weeks is even better.See my post in the goat forum.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree with the others on waiting a bit til they are older.

We're on our 3rd GP and what we've done is raise the pups with the animals they are going to protect. When we got our youngest Pyr Emma, We had a couple of young goats that we were raising and we put her in the pen with them for a few months until they were old enough to turn out in the pasture. 

This worked fine and they are all still close buddies. Our older pyr Sampson was raised with the donkeys and they all do well together. Now that they are all together everyone still gets along well and Emma watches what Sampson does and takes her cues from him.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I suggest 8 weeks. 6 weeks is too young....they learn a lot of important social interaction stuff from their parents between 6 and 8 weeks. 12 weeks is even better.


Agreed. I would never get a puppy from a breeder who let the puppies go before 8 weeks.


----------



## dizplanner (Jan 1, 2012)

I wish mine would have stayed with momma longer.... I think it would have helped our discipline and chasing issues now. She was with chickens and geese when we got her but weeks after getting home, w/o other dogs to help train her, she started chasing and playing with ours. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If they are from good working bloodlines, most of your training will be teaching them what NOT to do.

The guardian behavior will come on it's own
I also agree that 6 weeks is at least 2 weeks too soon, and most GOOD breeders wouldn't let you have a pup before 8 weeks

There are some great tips here:

http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

8-9 weeks is the youngest they should be taken from their mom and I would not buy from someone who wants to give them up younger. 

I would also get one not two. Littermates and/or two young ones can cause you issues. They may play roughly, get into more trouble, bond to each more then the stock or you and etc. Plus littermates do not always turn out to be good friends, sometimes they make the best enemies instead. I have seen it in dogs and cats. 

Get one train it well, then later on get a second one who can be trained by you and the already working LGD. Especially if you have never had one before start with one, you are going to have to deal with the puppy stage which is long lasting, and if you have poultry you may have some losses.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I am actually really glad I got two. They play and entertain each other and don't bother the sheep as much.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd go so far as waiting until they are ten weeks old. Giant breeds mature more slowly and they can really use that extra time with momma and the siblings. Dogs have a schedule of when they are naively open to new things. Ten weeks is a good age to introduce them to the goats and have them feel that goats are "normal. The window closes at about 16 weeks, so you will have time to socialize them to adults, kids, farm animals, trucks and everything else they will be living with. They will not bond better if you take them at 6 or 7 weeks old.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I suggest 8 weeks. 6 weeks is too young....they learn a lot of important social interaction stuff from their parents between 6 and 8 weeks. 12 weeks is even better.See my post in the goat forum.


We never let a dog here go, before 8 weeks...

They also need to bond with the goats, and not humans. This can be an issue, if the goats are near you or other people. We had/have an Anatolian that bonded to the goats up on the hill.... till another Anatolian ***** at the house came into heat... then he decided he wanted to live 'here'... trouble is, he was trying to protect the goats and would 'growl vicious' at me and the GF. One day he did it and I had to roll him. Grabbed him by the collar, controlling his teeth, and floored him, and choked him down. After five minutes of fighting me, he 'gave up', and realized I was Alpha Male. A month or so later, he growled at the GF, like he wanted to roll her, so I go out and roll HIM, and she's too close in the 'process' and he lunges for her, and bites me... choke down, and let her 'get some'... further submission.

Now, he's still halfway protecting the goats, but is still safe to be around. Cannot have a 130lb dog wanting to eat my liver.

So, what I'm trying to say... if they bond to the goats, you may have issues with them later, if they have to be around people.

Get them their shots NOW... while you can still catch them. A cousin has 7 or so, and has to set out a hog trap to catch one.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If they are from good working bloodlines, most of your training will be teaching them what NOT to do.
> 
> The guardian behavior will come on it's own


I whole heartedly agree - well put. I would like to clarify what I said earlier about bonding with the goats NOT you. That is not to say that you shouldn't interact with them. You should be able to catch and handle them. Say a porcupine gets into your pasture...it would be much easier to take care of the dog if you are able to handle the dog. Think nail clippings, burr removal, shots etc. A pat on the head doesn't hurt anything...work on having him/her submit to having paws handled and to light grooming. One Pyr I know is leash trained quite well. The owners had to tie him to the fence when they had to work with the sheep otherwise he would constantly be between them and the sheep! He learned from a young age that when they tied him he should just lay down and wait! All in all most say just don't treat them like a "regular" puppy. No baby talking, cuddly bed time for a hard working LGD I suppose.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Put them in the barn with the goats and leave them there. 

I ruined my first pyr by "Oh that cute little baby cant stay with those mean goats".Sooo at six months and as big as the couch it was time to go to the barn. WRONG! not havin it. She was bonded to the family and didnt care one Ioda about those goats. What a fight we had on our hands.
This last pups I got went in the barn with the mean goats and they were fine. They are the best. I wouldnt take anything for them.
Feed them in a seperate place from goats.The goats will eat the dog food.
Interact with them when you go to feed.I do give mine treats so they come to me.


----------

